# Regimental Numbers



## Servicepub (15 Aug 2000)

I hope that this message does not contravene any forum rules.
For the information of serious military geneologists and other researchers, Service Publications has just published "Regimental Numbers". This 64-page booklet lists all of the WWII Service Numbers, by block, and the Units to which they were allotted. Also included is an explanation of post-war service numbers, to 1965.
For price and ordering instructions contact Service Publications directly.
clive@servicepub.com
http://www.servicepub.com


----------



## Michael Dorosh (15 Aug 2000)

Send me a free copy, Clive, and I will post my review to the forum....that ought to get you into legal territory once more...

;-)

Actually, I‘ll bring us back in with this question - why did the Army revert back from SIN numbers to Service Numbers - and why do the letters not correspond to anything?

One of the guys in my unit had a SIN ending in 666 - he was pretty disappointed when his SN was assigned - and he had to stop putting the Mark of the Beast on all his kit!


----------



## Mr Magoo (16 Aug 2000)

Actually the use of SINs was never authorised for anything 
other than tax purposes.

An officer I know used a nomimal roll to prove a point about 
how much info you could get with a SIN.  She called RevCan and 
said, "I‘m (co-worker), I‘ve need some info on my taxes from last year."  Then she gave the SIN and was told how much she 
made the year previous and a lot of other info.

I know that other government departments were absolutely horrified to hear that we used SINs on our mail, on the outside of the envelopes.  You can easily assume someone‘s identity that way and not pay any taxes.


----------

